# Have you ever seen someone's town name and cringed?



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)

I'm not going to single anyone out, but I cringe on a daily basis over town names I see.

It's like when parents name their children horrible names like "Saniflo" or "Shaniqua".


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 28, 2014)

Such as?


----------



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> Such as?





> "I'm not going to single anyone out"



My lips are sealed. ^-^


----------



## Lauren (May 28, 2014)

Haha, yes! I've seen names with all just one letter, I've seen head, foot.. they're all weird haha!


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 28, 2014)

Eh, I don't really pay attention to town names, mainly because I don't look at people's profiles and what not. The only thing I've really seen are simple names popping up more than once that likely came from the name generator, but that's not bad.


----------



## Kittykat364 (May 28, 2014)

The only town name that I have come to despise is Hyrule, because there are SO MANY people that make it their town name. If you look up Hyrule in the dream suite it will come up with so many results, it's crazy. And not very creative, either.


----------



## Nanaki (May 28, 2014)

I think for me the one that does it are the millions of towns called Hyrule. Like, alright, I understand wanting a town named after a place in a favourite video game, but a little creativity never hurt anyone. Case in point: My town is called Avalar, from the second Spyro the Dragon game.


----------



## Rodeo (May 28, 2014)

Any town named Hyrule makes me cringe.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 28, 2014)

If I had a dollar for every New Leaf I've been to...


----------



## debinoresu (May 28, 2014)

anytime a town is named something like "Kawaii" or some generic word in another language it makes me cringe, and any towns named after like just random foods like "milk" or "apple" or something. the only food name ive seen that ive tolerated is macaron


----------



## heirabbit (May 28, 2014)

__


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 28, 2014)

I met a guy on the Island who's name was Lucifer, and his town name was Hell.I went to his town to give him the red horned hat.He had a satanic flag too.When I walked off the train it said "welcome to Hell".That made me cringe.He said it was a joke, but I really didn't like it.


----------



## radical6 (May 28, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I'm not going to single anyone out, but I cringe on a daily basis over town names I see.
> 
> It's like when parents name their children horrible names like "Saniflo" or "Shaniqua".



shaniqua is actually a good name that means something good iirc??? i dont see why people hate these names other than "lol it sounds ghetto" when there are people named like cinnamon or something 

i hate town names like bonbon. kawaii. anything to do with a butt. thats all i can think of tbh


----------



## Panduhh (May 28, 2014)

Lol I hate when people name their town after them!
Example: Amber from Amber has arrived!


I hope my town name doesn't make anyone cringe xD I like it however I have seen one other person with it and it made me really sad haha


----------



## MayorSaki (May 28, 2014)

Yup. I guess that thinking of a town name is a bit too hard for some people and then they come up with some great names xD


----------



## Ropera (May 28, 2014)

tsundere said:


> shaniqua is actually a good name that means something good iirc??? i dont see why people hate these names other than "lol it sounds ghetto" when there are people named like cinnamon or something
> 
> i hate town names like bonbon. kawaii. anything to do with a butt. thats all i can think of tbh



Yeah I've heard of way worse names for kids than Shaniqua like Moon Dust and ****head(if this name is part of your culture then that's understandable.Though if you're naming your kid this just because you think it's funny that different.).

I've personally never seen any Town names that made me cringe but anything generic or just plain offensive like "My Place","Kawaii" and "Shemale" would do it.I would only really care if it was an offensive name though like my last example.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 28, 2014)

too many people try way too hard with their town names lol


----------



## Panduhh (May 28, 2014)

Ropera said:


> like Moon Dust and *****head*



My Fiance has an Arabic man that comes into his work and his name is ****head but it is pronounced Shi-theed the "th" making the sound like how you read "thread" but I laugh every time he tells me he has come into his office. Because I'm immature. Whatever xD


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2014)

Ropera said:


> Yeah I've heard of way worse names for kids than Shaniqua like Moon Dust



_wtf I once named a unicorn moon dust!

But I hate 'New Leaf', 'Hyrule', 'Kawaii'. I visited a town once and the town was called green and I was cringing so bad._


----------



## Ropera (May 28, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> My Fiance has an Arabic man that comes into his work and his name is ****head but it is pronounced Shi-theed the "th" making the sound like how you read "thread" but I laugh every time he tells me he has come into his office. Because I'm immature. Whatever xD


That makes sense if you're from a different culture and you have that name then.The very worst name that I have ever heard someone naming their child was something like "Lula dose the hula to Hawaii".The parents got away with their daughter having that name until she was 9.A judge ordered to have her taken away from them because she was constantly getting teased fpr her name and it was considered a form of child abuse.




Avalon said:


> wtf I once named a unicorn moon dust!



Moon Dust is a great name for a unicorn though.


----------



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)

tsundere said:


> shaniqua is actually a good name that means something good iirc??? i dont see why people hate these names other than "lol it sounds ghetto" when there are people named like cinnamon or something
> 
> i hate town names like bonbon. kawaii. anything to do with a butt. thats all i can think of tbh



Eh, I just don't like how "Shaniqua" sounds.


----------



## Ankhes (May 28, 2014)

Me...not really.  I really don't mind anybody elses' town names.  They all have their reasons and if they like "Hyrule" why should they name it something different to please other people?  It's their town.  I see why some names would make people cringe, but so far I haven't minded any enough to really mind at all.

I come from Illinois originally and there is a town there called "Hell."  And I'm also not a religious or superstitious believer at all so any so-called "satanic" references don't bother me any more than any so-called "god" ones.  It's all a big *shrug* to me, really.  

As for creativity, is anything really creative?  Mark Twain once said that no thought or word or any string of words is truly original.  He was probably absolutely correct.  My town names aren't "creative" at all.  I use family surnames and names.  Same for my mayors.  

I visited a dream town once and it turned out to be "Pooville" and I really don't know if it is a bodily function joke or supposed to be from Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Brackets (May 28, 2014)

Meh, I don't really care that much. 
I called my first town Hoenn, which I know isn't original but why shouldn't I call it that, it means a lot to me and I like the sound of it. Hopefully people don't cringe at it..


----------



## Ankhes (May 28, 2014)

Is that pronounced "Hoe-en" or "Hone?"  Either way, I like it.


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2014)

My brother named his first town in Wild World, "Rocktown." SO technically it was said like Rocktown Town. It was SO funny. x3

But in New Leaf, the only generic town I've been to was Hyrule. In general, I don't go to people's towns too much so I don't see too much stuff like that.


----------



## Brackets (May 28, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> Is that pronounced "Hoe-en" or "Hone?"  Either way, I like it.



Thanks! It's Hoe-en, named after a pokemon region so lots of people have the same town name. People have told me before it's not original, but I don't give a damn xD


----------



## Hirisa (May 28, 2014)

tsundere said:


> *shaniqua is actually a good name that means something good iirc??? i dont see why people hate these names other than "lol it sounds ghetto" when there are people named like cinnamon or something *
> 
> i hate town names like bonbon. kawaii. anything to do with a butt. thats all i can think of tbh



I'm so glad someone said this. 

Anyway, yeah- Kawaii, and like someone else mentioned before, the cutesy food name trend, I find both of these kinda cringeworthy.


----------



## Dogoat (May 28, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> I come from Illinois originally and there is a town there called "Hell." And I'm also not a religious or superstitious believer at all so any so-called "satanic" references don't bother me any more than any so-called "god" ones. It's all a big *shrug* to me, really.



I'd just like to point out that I live 45 minutes from Sandwich, Illinois. Yes it's a place, and I'm like 90% sure the police say 'Sandwich Police'.

I once saw a cycle town named Peńis, now why would you name your cycle town that D:


----------



## Ankhes (May 28, 2014)

Hallie said:


> Thanks! It's Hoe-en, named after a pokemon region so lots of people have the same town name. People have told me before it's not original, but I don't give a damn xD



That's great!  And you are right.  It may not be original, but you like it and don't give a damn.  And you shouldn't.  It was YOURS!    Good on you!


----------



## Saphy (May 28, 2014)

Yes, certain town names make me cringe, but it's kind of hard to describe them. I'm reluctant to give too many examples, even made up ones, in case I hurt someone's feelings lol. I guess I'll describe them as "airy-fairy" names, stuff like "DestinyHeart" and "EternalHeavens" make me roll my eyes, obviously those aren't actual town names though!


----------



## Pirate (May 28, 2014)

Seeing unoriginal and super common names is.. kind of cringey, but at the end of the day it's your game and your town, so if you wanna name it that, then go ahead. Kind of reminds me of a post I saw on Tumblr where someone quoted someone who said "omg why doesn't your town have this, or look like this or have these villagers omg" and they replied with "Oh sorry, I didn't realise *my* game belonged to *you*!"

For me personally I tend not to name my towns after locations from games, TV shows, etc. as I have a very obsessive attitude towards things that soon dies down after a while and I regret naming my town something like that. When I first started playing NL I had an unhealthy obsession with Attack on Titan so I called my town Shingeki and had the opening theme as my town tune and, while I do still love AoT, I'm not as freakisly obsessed with it as I used to be. So my town was later restarted once my hype died down. :x

So really, if you like something common and unoriginal, well, it's your game, your interests, go for it. I may find it "cringey" but I won't say anything! c:


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 28, 2014)

I don't like it when people use the "letters" on the special keyboard, if you know what I'm talking about. It looks weird, not cute, especially when your town name is generic.


----------



## Dogoat (May 28, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> I hate it when people use the letters on the special keyboard. It looks weird, not cute, especially when your town name is generic.



_hurt_ 

totally used special letters :c


----------



## Titi (May 28, 2014)

Hyrule, Nintendo, any pokemon region, Arendelle. 

The rest I don't have problems with even if it's not very original (heck, my town name isn't very far fetched and I've seen other people with the same town name).

edit: I forgot, anything with numbers or stupid butt/sex jokes.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 28, 2014)

Kenny said:


> _hurt_
> 
> totally used special letters :c



I mean like only special letters, and if the town name is like Milk or Tea or something like that. I see that on tumblr all the time and it's just become generic now.


----------



## Luerna (May 28, 2014)

I call my main town Luerna, because that's been my username for ages, and I love it XD Lluerna means Firefly, so yeah XD And I name my second town Firefly because of that.
They're probably cringe worthy, but I like them, and that's all that matters 

The only names I find cringe worthy would be ones that are just inappropriate. Cursing, or things like that.


----------



## frosting (May 28, 2014)

As a Spanish speaker, I cringed at the name Laputa lol. I googled it especially after I visited a few towns with that name and I was relieved to see it was a reference to a movie (that I haven't seen).


----------



## Titi (May 28, 2014)

frosting said:


> As a Spanish speaker, I cringed at the name Laputa lol. I googled it especially after I visited a few towns with that name and I was relieved to see it was a reference to a movie (that I haven't seen).



The movie is great but yeah the name isn't decent. XD
I also speak spanish and when I sae the movie years ago I burst out laughing.


----------



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)

frosting said:


> As a Spanish speaker, I cringed at the name Laputa lol. I googled it especially after I visited a few towns with that name and I was relieved to see it was a reference to a movie (that I haven't seen).



"Laputa" is a swear, right?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

It is THEIR town. They can name it whatever they want!

I would love to see Ausfahrt


----------



## Farobi (May 28, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> My Fiance has an Arabic man that comes into his work and his name is ****head but it is pronounced Shi-theed the "th" making the sound like how you read "thread" but I laugh every time he tells me he has come into his office. Because I'm immature. Whatever xD



oMG I LITERALLY SNORTED


----------



## Arcticfox5 (May 28, 2014)

I based my town name on a town in pokemon (but I misspelt it, lol). I don't really mind that people find it _cringeworthy_, because I like it and that is all that matters to me. When I started playing ACNL I was a total noob and had no idea what I was doing, so I just named my town the first thing that came to mind. If I could, I would probably not rename it, though, as I find there is a certain charm about it.


----------



## Uffe (May 28, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> It is THEIR town. They can name it whatever they want!
> 
> I would love to see Ausfahrt



Why aus? Just use fahrt. It'd be a laugh a minute alone. Simply one German word I hate using.


----------



## Dogoat (May 28, 2014)

My boyfriend tried naming his town something really immature like poopbutt or something like that but he ended up naming it Atopius or something.

One time I bought a use ACWW cart and the town name was poopnut. I totally kept that name and played in that town for a good month.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 28, 2014)

I've had a couple people say they cringed at my towns' names, lol. I'll admit SugarOak isn't the most creative, same with Tiramisu. And yeah, I do have a town (Tanpopo) which is a Japanese word, but I like my town names. I put too much thought into them to avoid "common" names that I see a lot. I don't judge town names, lol. Unless it's like "My Butt" or whatever. Those kind of make me roll my eyes a bit. But then again, there's me, Mayor Marzipan from Tiramisu so who am I to say anything?


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

Uffe said:


> Why aus? Just use fahrt. It'd be a laugh a minute alone. Simply one German word I hate using.



I am not really a fan of fart jokes and butt jokes. But knowing there is something in Germany called Ausfahrt (Pronounced "Ass Fart") Is just so stupid it's hilarious!


----------



## Dogoat (May 28, 2014)

I've tried to be careful with naming towns and staying away from names from TV shows, ect. I kinda just put words together but I will say that my old town of Kobayashi has a pretty cringy name.


----------



## Hirisa (May 28, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I am not really a fan of fart jokes and butt jokes. But knowing there is something in Germany called Ausfahrt (Pronounced "Ass Fart") Is just so stupid it's hilarious!



The pronunciation of "aus" is much closer to "house."


----------



## rockstarbabe (May 28, 2014)

....my town's name is woodbury...and i thought i was unique. *sigh*


----------



## Rika092 (May 28, 2014)

Kenny said:


> I'd just like to point out that I live 45 minutes from Sandwich, Illinois. Yes it's a place, and I'm like 90% sure the police say 'Sandwich Police'.
> 
> I once saw a cycle town named Peńis, now why would you name your cycle town that D:



LOLOLOL!!! I live in northern illinois too and I never knew there's a place named like that!! Imao

And... I'm at a loss for words to whoever it is that named his/her town Peńis...D:


----------



## Alice (May 28, 2014)

I named my village Cloudrim. I wasn't thinking of skyrim at the time, and now occasionally I'll get someone that comes over and goes "LOLOLOL ELDUR SCRELLS XDDD". Makes me regret it every day.


----------



## lazuli (May 28, 2014)

-vile towns. Same for -dele. I understand that there's a character limit but it's just so... weird. My friend's town is Starvile and I slightly cringe whenever I see the name.


----------



## bellafez (May 28, 2014)

One thing that really irritates me is when people use Greek or Russian script to spell out an English word ;__;

I can read both and it really bothers me because they're just trying to be εδgγ βυτ ιτ'ς ηοτ cοολ


----------



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)

bellafez said:


> One thing that really irritates me is when people use Greek or Russian script to spell out an English word ;__;
> 
> I can read both and it really bothers me because they're just trying to be εδgγ βυτ ιτ'ς ηοτ cοολ



this to the power of infinity


----------



## Reindeer (May 28, 2014)

Whenever I see my own town name.


----------



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Whenever I see my own town name.


The name "Paradise" is lovely, though. ^-^


----------



## Reindeer (May 28, 2014)

nekosync said:


> The name "Paradise" is lovely, though. ^-^


It's overused, though. I've seen others with the same town name so many times. I wish there was a way I could change it.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (May 28, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> The only town name that I have come to despise is Hyrule, because there are SO MANY people that make it their town name. If you look up Hyrule in the dream suite it will come up with so many results, it's crazy. And not very creative, either.


As a big Zelda fan I think that's a bit harsh, my main town is named Charming but my cycling town is named Kakariko and Link is my Mayor.

I don't think it's a lack of creativity but more a love of something, in this case the Legend of Zelda series. 

Oh and Charming comes from The Sons of Anarchy show as Charming Town is the name of the place that SAMCRO originates from


----------



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> It's overused, though. I've seen others with the same town name so many times. I wish there was a way I could change it.


You could always make your own version of "paradise", so your town will always stand out.


----------



## Uffe (May 28, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I am not really a fan of fart jokes and butt jokes. But knowing there is something in Germany called Ausfahrt (Pronounced "Ass Fart") Is just so stupid it's hilarious!



Actually, aus is pronounced ous.


----------



## Stacie (May 28, 2014)

Although no ones said it to me, I'm sure people have groaned over my town name.


----------



## RainyInVancouver (May 28, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I met a guy on the Island who's name was Lucifer, and his town name was Hell.I went to his town to give him the red horned hat.He had a satanic flag too.When I walked off the train it said "welcome to Hell".That made me cringe.He said it was a joke, but I really didn't like it.



Someone with that particular town name was offering one of my dreamies for adoption and I passed because I didn't want hear my villager reminding me of the days when he lived in Hell!


----------



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)

RainyInVancouver said:


> Someone with that particular town name was offering one of my dreamies for adoption and I passed because I didn't want hear my villager reminding of the days when he lived in Hell!


That would be hilarious!: "Oh, Mayor, I had such a lovely time in Hell! Lucifer was my best friend there." <3


----------



## sweetmango (May 28, 2014)

I agree with the Hyrule town name. It's just so uncreative.


----------



## Hot (May 28, 2014)

Meh. Every town with more than one accented letter annoys me, but I don't physically cringe.


----------



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Pirate (May 28, 2014)

cosmonaut said:


> -vile towns. Same for -dele. I understand that there's a character limit but it's just so... weird. My friend's town is Starvile and I slightly cringe whenever I see the name.



I streetpassed someone whose mayor was called Kitty and their town was called Kittyvil. That one did make me cringe a little, I'll admit.


----------



## Kailani (May 28, 2014)

Haha my town's name is Hyrule. I've named every single Animal Crossing town I've ever had Hyrule since the very first game came out when I was 7, so it's kind of nostalgic for me, albeit unoriginal. I haven't encountered any town names that have evoked a response from me other than those named after Pokemon or Legend of Zelda, or any other well-known game/movie/etc. I like them more because I know the mayor of said towns have good taste!


----------



## fairyring (May 28, 2014)

yeah i just don't care for the stupid ones like "my ass" etc, like i guess it's funny the first time you see it but it gets old when you see it a million times. xD i mean your town name is permanent, don't you want to be proud when you tell people what your town is named?

anyway i don't mind the others, just those.


----------



## Leopardfire (May 28, 2014)

I've seen Pallet a lot, but my town name is Celadon so I don't have the right to complain. 

This is more of a grammar thing than an actual name, but when I see any town name (or mayor for that matter) that's lowercase, it bugs me so much. Would it have killed you to take an additional second to capitalize your name?


----------



## Stitched (May 28, 2014)

Colton still tells me about the days he looks back on when he used to live in Prgatory @_____@  Generally just the really inappropriate ones since I do believe in keeping it E rated and whatnot

Hyrule I can at least understand since there's a lot of LoZ fans.  So happy I went against that decision though.

I named my town Gallia, after a nation in Fire Emblem.


----------



## Luxvia (May 28, 2014)

I've never really been bothered by a town name, it's like don't judge a book by its cover. You could have a town with a really bad name but have the most beautiful design and layout. I have to admit though, I have seen a lot of Hyrules out there but I don't mind as I love Zelda. My town name is based partially on the events of Majora's Mask.

I agree with you, Leopardfire. A name being lowercase whether it is a town or person bugs me way more than the actual name.


----------



## Pickles (May 28, 2014)

Some names make me go "0_o" but then my town's name is Cheese, because it's what I've always named my town, since I was a kid (other than the one time I named it PB&J for whatever reason) and it's sentimental to me.  So maybe there's a story behind some of these names that sounds weird to us.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2014)

Lol nope because I don't care
It's their town and they can name it anything they want,

So if someone wants to name their town cumfart then sure why not They can do that


----------



## trenchdragon (May 28, 2014)

Yep, but I can't remember any right off the bat. My town names arent entirely original though; my main town is named after the lake my cottage is on and my second town used for holding is named after a castle in a town I used to live in Sweden.


----------



## BlooShroom (May 28, 2014)

It's their choice, I know some people might not like my name but I don't mind. As long as people are having fun with it, it's cool. If people want to name their town a food or just a word they should go for it.
It does sorta bug me when their names are really unoriginal, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they didn't know how popular it was/would become.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 28, 2014)

My own town. It was going to be a bunny themed town, but then I changed my mind. So now it's called Carrot for no reason... -_-


----------



## Titi (May 28, 2014)

nekosync said:


> "Laputa" is a swear, right?



It means the whore.


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer (May 28, 2014)

The only town names that make me cringe are incorrectly spelt or capitalized names. Like the time my sister created a town called "Helhiem" - the I and E are in the wrong order.

Some names (Hoenn, Hyrule) may be common, but the creator of the town chose said name for a reason. Typically a sentimental reason. Vulgarity is less acceptable, but it has it's place. One of my frequent streetpasses is with a town called Ghetto, after all.

I mean, I myself am guilty of foreign language names (Kani), food names (Citrus), and badly abbreviated names (Whitrose). 

Names are a personal choice, and no one should be told that their name is "cringeworthy".


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 28, 2014)

I





Kenny said:


> I'd just like to point out that I live 45 minutes from Sandwich, Illinois. Yes it's a place, and I'm like 90% sure the police say 'Sandwich Police'.
> 
> I once saw a cycle town named Peńis, now why would you name your cycle town that D:



I've lived in Illinois my whole life (still do) and didn't know such a place existed...


----------



## WonderK (May 28, 2014)

One of my friends in city folk had a town name consisting of nothing but random symbols. Made me cringe every time haha.


----------



## Sanaki (May 28, 2014)

No.. people can name their town what they want and even though Hyrule is overused so what? lol. Just don't see why other people's town names need to concern other people.


----------



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)

WonderK said:


> One of my friends in city folk had a town name consisting of nothing but random symbols. Made me cringe every time haha.



I wonder how that would be pronounced in Animalese... o-o


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 28, 2014)

I named my town Panda after my fiance, he has the word in his last name so ever since I met him I have called him Panda. A lot of people just think it is random XD

I think anything in all lowercase letters would annoy me the most, or this one town I visited once that was named Fyou. I thought it was just a normal name till I saw the flag had a hand with the middle finger raised.


----------



## WonderK (May 28, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I wonder how that would be pronounced in Animalese... o-o



I always wondered that too!


----------



## nekosync (May 28, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I always wondered that too!



I think I'm going to set a villager's catchphrase to only symbols to see how it sounds..


----------



## LovelySweetDream (May 28, 2014)

nekosync said:


> I think I'm going to set a villager's catchphrase to only symbols to see how it sounds..



They don't make a sound when they use a symbol like a star in their dialog they just stay quiet when they get to it in the sentence and continue on with what they are saying. I named my town Mariposa because I like how it sounds when the animals say it. It's almost like they're speaking proper Spanish lol.


----------



## doctor creeper (May 28, 2014)

Nah, I don't really care what other people name their towns. If they like it, even if it's something like "my butt" then that's good for them and none of my business.


----------



## Ankhes (May 28, 2014)

I just forgot...about Illinois, I used to live very close to Sandwich.  I have a friend who is a cop and lives and works in Plano, which is also not far.  He always said that he wished there was a "Boloney" nearby so we could all be near a Plano Baloney Sandwich.  

But yeah, he named his town "Plano" and he's a "Plano Cop."  His mayor dresses as a cop and his town is beginning to look really cool!  I wish he'd make a Dream Suite.


----------



## monk (May 28, 2014)

yeah... when people name their town something like butt or something it just makes me think they're really try hard and its not my sort of humor at all. hyrule doesn't make me cringe i'm just like oh... typical lol


----------



## Fawkes (May 28, 2014)

I don't mind unoriginal or immature names so much, but I get kinda annoyed when I see things like swear words pop up in town names because I'm afraid of what'll happen if they streetpass a small child or if they use Club Tortimer.


----------



## Capella (May 28, 2014)

New nature something 
Or lame combined words such as leafoak idk


----------



## nintendumb (May 28, 2014)

when people use the names of real world cities, like Seattle or London haha


----------



## captainofcool (May 28, 2014)

I do find it a bit annoying that names like Hyrule are overused. Why not choose another area name that's used less? But I can't choose what others name their village, so whatever. 
I also find names such as "my butt" or "in bed" to be hilarious when a villager mentions it. "Do you know what fruit grows in my pants?"


----------



## aieatspeaches (May 28, 2014)

Anything Frozen related is becoming just as bad as the Hyrule trend tbh. I hate my town name, too, though.


----------



## horan (May 28, 2014)

no because i named my first town $waggy and i have no room to judge anyone omg. i like silly or cutesy names the best.


----------



## BerryPop (May 28, 2014)

I went to one called Murica. YEAH. They named it after a song with too much cussing.


----------



## nammie (May 28, 2014)

Towns named after actual places make me cringe sometimes... like I kinda?? get it?? if you actually live there, but with the amount of Tokyos and Seouls or whatever other asian city that I've seen...


----------



## sunkyung (May 28, 2014)

Sigh. I recently adopted Fauna from someone but they must have adopted her from someone else before because she kept mentioning her old town "my butt." So that was a bit disappointing. That's it really though.


----------



## natalie (May 28, 2014)

Ive seen p00p as a town name haha


----------



## Naiad (May 28, 2014)

Hyrule/Tardis got annoying a loooong time ago >.<
Too many people name their towns that.


----------



## RayOfHope (May 28, 2014)

Mayor Elsa said:


> No.. people can name their town what they want and even though Hyrule is overused so what? lol. Just don't see why other people's town names need to concern other people.



Amen. I'm only picky and judgmental with my own town names.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (May 28, 2014)

I saw a Miiverse post of a town with... a swear word in it once.


----------



## lovebunny887 (May 28, 2014)

bumbury like seriously naming your town after a bum! 
One of the reasons I resseted my town was because of its name (it was fun town) I wish I didn't though because it was such a fun town (get it because it was named fun town) now it is Lalunic


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

monk said:


> yeah... when people name their town something like butt or something it just makes me think they're really try hard and its not my sort of humor at all. hyrule doesn't make me cringe i'm just like oh... typical lol



p much this for me. i hate immature humor like "my ass" just stop
mine are prolly cliche n w/e but idc because they mean stuff to me


----------



## Kairii (May 28, 2014)

I recently opted to do a random dream and wound up in a town called Foreplay...


----------



## Hirisa (May 28, 2014)

Kairii said:


> I recently opted to do a random dream and wound up in a town called Foreplay...



I can't stop laughing. Oh my god...


----------



## vintage-rabbit (May 28, 2014)

um hyrule and arendale and tardis are all overused a bit at this point um
but whatever name your town whatever u want


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 28, 2014)

Kairii said:


> I recently opted to do a random dream and wound up in a town called Foreplay...



im not sure what to think about this
oh god


----------



## hibu_tan (May 28, 2014)

My own town names makes me cringe but that's about it


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (May 28, 2014)

I despise towns with the name Hyrule. I despise it more when it has that Zelda town tune


----------



## SirFluffsALot (May 28, 2014)

I find it kind of tacky when people name their town by combining a bunch of letters together and think that it sounds cool. v.v

Then again, I have no room to talk; I named my town Toast. c:


----------



## natalie (May 28, 2014)

I think my town names are kinda boring.
In wild world, I had a town name Winters. In city folk, I had Summers (or vice virsa)
So I named my first town in new leaf Seasons. 
I just got my second copy today, and I'm torn between Lunette, and Sakura


----------



## Zanessa (May 28, 2014)

New Leaf
Hyrule
*insert Pokemon here*

I think the dumbest name was ASDFG by some random dude I streetpassed. I deleted him.


----------



## krielle (May 28, 2014)

I honestly don't care what people name their towns. It's their town and they can do whatever they want with it.

But the funniest town name that I've seen so far is Toilet.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 28, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> I honestly don't care what people name their towns. It's their town and they can do whatever they want with it.
> 
> But the funniest town name that I've seen so far is Toilet.



Agreed. It is THEIR town. THEY get to name it. If they want to name it Hyrule, the can. If they want a Frozen (My 2nd favorite movie of all time, only behind Disney's Hunchback of Notre Dame, and just above the two Kung Fu Panda films) inspired name, they can. If they want to name it 'my butt' they can. It is THEIR town. THEY are the one who gets to choose it.

Personaly, I prefer names that are a reference. Such as both my towns of Mercury (Sailor Moon reference), and Planet Vegeta (Dragonball Z reference).


----------



## mayor_cris (May 28, 2014)

Eh, like when I got my game I was too excited to really think of anything cool and it was snowing that day so... "SnoFlake" it was.
Honestly, I think people name their towns however they like, regardless of town names being overused or "dumb".

Also, op u really didn't have to add on those rl names bc you personally don't like 'em just bc they don't sound like Westernized names. Jeeeeez....


----------



## Explosivo25 (May 28, 2014)

Hyrule. Hyrule. Motherfriggin HYRULE. Also add in anything that has to do with leaves or plants.

I do love town names like "My Butt", though. That may or may not be because I'm really immature.


----------



## Renivere (May 28, 2014)

Hyrule is used so often that I lost track of who is who on my friends list :c
I got like 11 different Hyrules.

Mine is weird xD For some reason, when I got Animal Crossing I thought it was a genius idea to name my town Tibbers cause it was cute and all (even though I don't even play League).
I have friends with weird names for their town such as Herpeace (use your imagination for that), my butt, and Tumors


----------



## olivetree123 (May 28, 2014)

I'm guilty of a Zelda town name, whoops mayor of Termina

I really don't mind most town names? I have yet to find one I truly despise.
Maybe just offensive/bigoted ones like, i dunno, "Naziland" or something (please dont name your town naziland)

New Leaf is actually a really cute town name even if it is the game title, though.


----------



## Saturniidae (May 28, 2014)

I really don't care what people name their mayors and towns but I've never really used the dream suite but once my friend was talking to me about a town named after a Nazi concentration camp. ....that's not cool or cute at all.


----------



## twerkstrider (May 28, 2014)

how the hell is "shaniqua" a horrible name??? it means "gift of god" lmao

my own town name makes me cringe what was i thinking when i named it 'swagtown' omfg goodbye


----------



## Zane (May 28, 2014)

twerkstrider said:


> how the hell is "shaniqua" a horrible name??? it means "gift of god" lmao



Glad I'm not the only one who noticed that :l So over people disrespecting names when they don't even know what they mean..

As for the topic at hand I've yet to come across any town names that were truly awful (some a little overdone, but idc) but a few do briefly make me wonder why they'd want their town to have a name like that, like "butt" or something.


----------



## Hypno KK (May 29, 2014)

I don't care what other people name their towns, if it's a ridiculous-sounding name that's their problem, and hey if they like it that's none of my business.

I cringe a bit when people name their town Kawaii but with other foreign names I don't mind. Some people who play this game don't have English as their first language or simply like a language they've studied, so I actually find those interesting.

I think some names like Hyrule and New Leaf are predictable but once again, that's nothing to do with me or my town.

The only names I truly dislike are names that are offensive, like slurs. I tend to hope they're being used by people whom that slur is used against for personal reasons but I doubt it.

I don't know what's so bad about names like Shaniqua. I'm not American and that's not a common name in my country, but if people like those names then that's fine. I think there are some common names that are very ugly and others that are very pretty, this is the case with unusual names as well. It just depends on people's taste. I would only find it weird if someone named their child a name from a culture they were definitely not a part of, like a Native American or Japanese name if they had no relation with those, mainly because it could be seen as offensive or upsetting to people who are from those cultures but that's it.


----------



## Hirisa (May 29, 2014)

Okay, this doesn't make me cringe, but I always want to know the story behind naming your town after a real city. I've visited AC versions of Quebec, Seattle and Pittsburgh when I was actively trading, and I never got a chance to ask about them.


----------



## FancyThat (May 29, 2014)

I really don't mind anyone's town name, it's down to personal taste and I'm lucky in that I can't recall visiting a town with a name I considered really offensive. I've been told in the past people like my town name or that they got a giggle out of it however none of the meanings suggested by Google or wiki are why I named my town Kibble, the word is actually a bit of an in joke between my fianc? (who brought me the game) and I and was considered sweet to name my town after it. Of course it's also commonly known here as pet food .


----------



## estypest (May 29, 2014)

I've never cringed when seeing a town name, maybe I've not been exposed to enough of them.. I say live and let live really, who cares what people name their town, so long as some random hasn't named your town something stupid and you can never reset and you're stuck with it haha.


----------



## kasane (May 29, 2014)

*raises hand* Does my Deathrow make anyone cringe? ;-;

But I guess it's really up to the person to decide if they are taking their town name seriously, or they are just mucking about with their name. I've seen one named 'my ass' and 'Buttown'

Then again, I was hoping to see some towns that are based off of a fictional place (i.e: Sakurami from Mirai Nikki, Namimori from KHR, etc), and I do get a bit disappointed to find out that it wasn't a 'replica' of them.


----------



## nekosync (May 29, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> *raises hand* Does my Deathrow make anyone cringe? ;-;
> 
> But I guess it's really up to the person to decide if they are taking their town name seriously, or they are just mucking about with their name. I've seen one named 'my ass' and 'Buttown'
> 
> Then again, I was hoping to see some towns that are based off of a fictional place (i.e: Sakurami from Mirai Nikki, Namimori from KHR, etc), and I do get a bit disappointed to find out that it wasn't a 'replica' of them.



"Deathrow" isn't cringeworthy, it kinda sounds creepy to me. 

You watched Mirai Nikki? o: I loved watching that,

- - - Post Merge - - -



twerkstrider said:


> how the hell is "shaniqua" a horrible name??? it means "gift of god" lmao


 I just don't like how it sounds.


----------



## mollusk (May 29, 2014)

When I was a kid I named all my towns Sweetli bahaha. Cringe. I think I wanted to call it like Sweetville or something but the character limit got in the way? That said I'm totally up for the 'kawaii' names, I love em.


----------



## epona (May 29, 2014)

nah, i don't really understand people who complain about towns called Hyrule either
like yeah it's not all that creative but i still think it's cute!! i'd say Epona makes a lot of people cringe but at the end of the day it's my town and i like it and that's the attitude i adopt towards other peoples' towns too - it's their town and they can name it what they like

however some town names are just bad taste like 'chernobyl' and towns named after internment/concentration camps


----------



## nekosync (May 29, 2014)

epona said:


> nah, i don't really understand people who complain about towns called Hyrule either
> like yeah it's not all that creative but i still think it's cute!! i'd say Epona makes a lot of people cringe but at the end of the day it's my town and i like it and that's the attitude i adopt towards other peoples' towns too - it's their town and they can name it what they like
> 
> however some town names are just bad taste like 'chernobyl' and towns named after internment/concentration camps



The town name "Epona" is great! I had that for my very first town. After all, Link's horse deserves a town named after her. <3


----------



## CuriCurry (May 29, 2014)

Meh, whatever their choice is for the town name, I have no right to judge. Having fun with the game is all that should matter.


----------



## Lykke (May 29, 2014)

I really don't like it when people spell "Arendale" to "Arendelle" .... it's just not right!! I come from Norway too, so it's a bit personal. Hyrule is also very overused. I don't cringe or mind though, it's not my town so


----------



## lazuli (May 29, 2014)

nintendumb said:


> when people use the names of real world cities, like Seattle or London haha



Excuse you. I assume that people don't like my town name, as I've seen 'real-life places' mentioned at least three times.

Names of places from video games are most common and way overused. People who name towns New Leaf have little originality. I've yet to see a mayor Villager of New Leaf (unless it's from a guide).


----------



## Lepidoptera (May 30, 2014)

I just cringe at my own town names. I couldn't reset Zombie now. I'm used to my town map and I've put to much work in.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (May 30, 2014)

I just did my favorite color haha.
Haven't seen anyone use it, though...


----------



## Darumy (May 30, 2014)

I appreciate creativity but expect nothing so I typically don't think less of anyone for a mediocre or worse name.


But I do admit to twitching when my adoptee villagers mention their old town and there's like a face in the town name haha!


----------



## RainbowNotes (May 30, 2014)

_my boyfriend named his betchen, i was pretty stupid and first and had to ask what it meant haha;

 to answer the question i don't really 'cringe' i just get a bit annoyed seeing over used or common names for towns, but at the same time i don't really care i guess_


----------



## nekosync (May 30, 2014)

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> I just did my favorite color haha.
> Haven't seen anyone use it, though...



My favourite colour is lilac, too. ^-^


----------



## witchbaby (May 30, 2014)

only when it's vulgar. i hate it when people give villagers vulgar catchphrases too. otoh i've seen a couple hells though and i'm sorry that always makes me laugh.


----------



## Straw hat (May 30, 2014)

I miss town with more, y'know, real-town like names. Sweets named towns are ok sometimes tho, like a fantasy town or something.
A thing I really don't like tho are those who are named "Hyrule" or "Unova", and aren't constructed based on their names, or fandoms.

What makes me really *cringe* tho are towns named like "TinyThing", "CozyPlace" or **** like that. It just feels so off to me.


----------



## falloutmaci (May 30, 2014)

What bugs me even more is when people don't capitalize their town names or their character name! I don't know why but it bugs me SOO much!


----------



## nekosync (May 30, 2014)

falloutmaci said:


> What bugs me even more is when people don't capitalize their town names or their character name! I don't know why but it bugs me SOO much!



I know right?! I feel like yelling at them "A TOWN NAME IS A PROPER NOUN!".


----------



## anglerfishing (May 30, 2014)

i once streetpassed yiffvale
the tears i cried were a foreign and mesmerizing mixture of fear, anguish, defeat, and the feeling that the messiah is upon us


----------



## papagwe (May 30, 2014)

My younger cousin named her town Poop. Just Poop. 

_she is, in fact, the mayor of poop_


----------



## Panduhh (May 30, 2014)

I'll be the first to admit. One of my villagers, Whitney, says a vulgar word. She's not directing it at anyone and I don't see it as being offensive. But I think it's funny and she's MY villager I generally only have my IRL friends to visit, all of whom are around my age, and they don't find it offensive.. If I decided to get rid of her I would 100% change her catchphrase. I wouldn't let her leave my town with it. But I figure "Hey, I'm a 24 year old mature (sometimes) lady and If I want my villager to say something that's going to make me giggle then by golly gee.. I'm going to do it."



Funfact in my city folk game This was my favorite thing ever:


Spoiler


----------



## dropinthebucket (May 30, 2014)

Some towns make me cringe..but then again some are really creative(like OOD from McDork) LOL
I also had a character Burp from zumbrota


----------



## Phioxse (May 30, 2014)

falloutmaci said:


> What bugs me even more is when people don't capitalize their town names or their character name! I don't know why but it bugs me SOO much!



This is the only thing that really bugs me about people's town names! xD


----------



## Mini-Melodies (May 30, 2014)

Is Doverne a bad name?
I tried something with birds, and I like Doves soo..
BTW it is pronounced Doe-ver-NAY


----------



## nekosync (May 30, 2014)

Mini-Melodies said:


> Is Doverne a bad name?
> I tried something with birds, and I like Doves soo..
> BTW it is pronounced Doe-ver-NAY



It's nice; kind of tranquil and dreamy.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 30, 2014)

There was this girl named marshal on club t


----------



## meo (May 31, 2014)

I've only cringed when seeing very inappropriate names. >_> 
Otherwise, I don't really care. It's not my town and everyone is entitled to their
own tastes. :3


----------



## tinytaylor (May 31, 2014)

One of my friends - up from my butt
Everytime I see it I laugh too much


----------



## Kasuralixa (May 31, 2014)

Hyrule, Westeros, Tamriel etc. all make me cringe because they're overused but also because a lot of the more popular names are continents/kingdoms with towns _inside_ of them. 
I mean, I love Westeros/Game of Thrones/ASoIaF but I just rolled over, peered at my map and picked the best sounding town name on it. Plus larger continent/kingdom names can't really follow a theme, whereas with my Starfall/House Dayne I was able to use their sigil and house colors to theme my town around. It just makes planning/decorating easier imo.


----------



## Camillion (May 31, 2014)

Hopefully my two aren't that cringe-worthy. One is a shortened version of a lovely city, and the other I actually went creative and chose the Latin word for heaven


----------



## Straw hat (May 31, 2014)

papagwe said:


> My younger cousin named her town Poop. Just Poop.
> 
> _she is, in fact, the mayor of poop_



But poop is awesome. I bet she's really proud of being the mayor of Poop.


----------



## Titi (May 31, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> One of my friends - up from my butt
> Everytime I see it I laugh too much



That doesn't even fit. :/


----------



## Reindeer (May 31, 2014)

Titi said:


> That doesn't even fit. :/


Shush, you. Let them lie.


----------



## Momonoki (May 31, 2014)

Hyrule.
Nintendo.


----------



## Titi (May 31, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Shush, you. Let them lie.



O.. Okay. ;o;


----------



## Carlee (May 31, 2014)

Titi said:


> O.. Okay. ;o;



They're saying the mayor's name is Up and the Town name is My Butt


----------



## Big Forum User (May 31, 2014)

Yes, I have-mine.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 31, 2014)

No. I have seen some town flags and cringed though. Mainly because it either looked really bad or was something kinda... inappropriate. I personally don't really care what people have for flags, but if you ever have a kid visiting your town, you probably shouldn't have those things.


----------



## tinytaylor (May 31, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Shush, you. Let them lie.



I'm not lying?
Their name is up,
Their town name is my butt...


----------



## Libertae (May 31, 2014)

Oh I remember. I have three streetpasses with the name Hyrule, and it was really overused and didn't sound unique at all.

I also cringe when people put stars or any symbols in their town name... Just personally hate it.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 31, 2014)

papagwe said:


> My younger cousin named her town Poop. Just Poop.
> 
> _she is, in fact, the mayor of poop_


That's impossible. I know because I tried it. 
(Poo is fine though)


----------



## Pathetic (May 31, 2014)

i don't really care, but if i see rosewood one more time im going to cry.

its a cute name, but i see it everywhere! no offense, to any of you rosewooders. c:


----------



## Gingersnap (May 31, 2014)

Nah I don't really care that much.
As long as it's not an offensive or mean term but I don't think the game will allow that.


----------



## Hirisa (May 31, 2014)

Carlee said:


> They're saying the mayor's name is Up and the Town name is My Butt



This. It's always good to read carefully and not assume anything, before making judgments.


----------



## Panduhh (May 31, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> That's impossible. I know because I tried it.
> (Poo is fine though)



It's not impossible. You can use symbols instead of the letters POOP. See spoiler below.



Panduhh said:


> Funfact in my city folk game This was my favorite thing ever:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## PockiPops (May 31, 2014)

I randomly visited someones dream town the other day. It was called 'dstown'.


----------



## SliceAndDice (May 31, 2014)

I am German and we don't pronounce it like ass fart... Not even close. Better take a few more German lessons.


----------



## emilythestrange (May 31, 2014)

oakwood
or
anything which ends in 'wood'


----------



## Tier (May 31, 2014)

I like originality with town names, which is why I try to use obscure references...  x3;


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Jun 1, 2014)

my towns name is buttz. i cant really judge


----------

